# one of the new gouramis died.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

pearls. have had them now since may 5. Yesterday one was lying on the bottom of the tank behind the plants. Today it had come out and seemed to be swimming a bit but then it started to breath really slowly, tore around the tank and died.
it had been eating well and pooping well.
I notice that even though these are supposed to be peaceful they set up a pecking order.
I wonder wif this one was the lowest on the pole and died of harassment or if it got a snail stuck in its gullet.
Don't know what to make of it dying like that after 3 weeks.
Just a youngish fish only 1 1/2 inches long. 
Tummy looked a bit swollen but nothing I wouldn't expect of a female egg layer. Could be wrong.
Ideas?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

How many did you have and what size tank?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

4 young fish in the 20 gallon.
I believe that the 3 of them ganged up and killed the 4th because as I sat watching the tank for a half hour I saw 2 gang up up the 3rd until it had to hide head down. I removed it to another tank and the next thing 1 bullied the other until it hid. So I have removed them each into separate tanks.
I thought these guys were gentle fish from all accoiunts I read but not so. They are quite territorial now that they have adjusted to their tank.
So I am not doing too well at decreasing my tanks.
I thought a quartet of pearls would make a nice display!


----------

